# Tips one week after the ride



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

When I looked at my Uber balance, I noticed I had gotten 3 tips from the previous week, given on a Friday and Saturday night but didn't come up in my account until about 7 or 8 days later. I had to go back and associate tip with pax as I figured I should at least think a kind thought towards them. It was a total of 17$.

Does that happen often?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drivestyle said:


> When I looked at my Uber balance, I noticed I had gotten 3 tips from the previous week, given on a Friday and Saturday night but didn't come up in my account until about 7 or 8 days later. I had to go back and associate tip with pax as I figured I should at least think a kind thought towards them. It was a total of 17$.
> 
> Does that happen often?


Not often but it's not inheard of..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> Does that happen often?


No. Most often, the tip never appears.


----------



## Drivestyle (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> No. Most often, the tip never appears.


They seem to happen about 1 in 8 if you decline all pool rides. If you pick up lots of pools obviously that ratio drops.

Yesterday I did 4 rides. 1 guy gave 1 dollar in cash. Since the others have nothing at all (unless it shows up next week) then how can I complain?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Max I got is next day.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Drivestyle said:


> When I looked at my Uber balance, I noticed I had gotten 3 tips from the previous week, given on a Friday and Saturday night but didn't come up in my account until about 7 or 8 days later. I had to go back and associate tip with pax as I figured I should at least think a kind thought towards them. It was a total of 17$.
> 
> Does that happen often?


It's rare but I've had it a few times.


----------

